# step children are horrible



## graystar55 (Jun 12, 2014)

To begin with my step daughter is a nightmare, created by her father, who slept (I really don't think sex was involved, but one never knows) until she was 16 according to her, stated in the presence of both parents. 
She has had 3 abortions, was living with an illegal Mexican till he was deported. 
I got stuck on weekend 4 years ago in the house with the x wife and daughter, hubby thought it was ok. It went from bad to worse. I had to get out of there once the daughter stated "you slept with me till I was 16!" I was angry and just stormed out of the house, she lives in another state, but close. I called her and told her I did not think it was appropriate to be sleeping with your dad and talking about it as if it were nothing, crazy marriage not to mention. She announced she was pregnant, and I blurted out " you gonna kill this one too?" needless to say I apologized for it, but she won't speak to me. I am on the verge of leaving the father, what say an independent group of people


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not that step-children are horrible. It's that this family is crazy/dysfunctional/weird.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

graystar55 said:


> I had to get out of there once the daughter stated "you slept with me till I was 16!" I was angry and just stormed out of the house, she lives in another state, but close.


Who did she say this to? What prompted her to say this?

Did she sleep with both of her parents, or only her father?



graystar55 said:


> I called her and told her I did not think it was appropriate to be sleeping with your dad and talking about it as if it were nothing, crazy marriage not to mention.


HUH? Why shouldn't she talk about the fact that she slept in the same bed with her parents for 16 years? Is she supposed to keep a secret?




graystar55 said:


> She announced she was pregnant, and I blurted out " you gonna kill this one too?" needless to say I apologized for it, but she won't speak to me.


She's obviously messed up. She has problems and no one is helping her deal with them. At this point she might not accept help anyway.

How old is she now?


graystar55 said:


> I am on the verge of leaving the father, what say an independent group of people


When did you find out that she was sleeping with her father (and mother?) for 16 years? Before or after you married him?

How long have you been married to him?

How long did you now him before you married him?

Why does he say that they all slept together? Were they doing the family bed thing? Some culture do that.. but it's usually in 3rd world countries.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Your step daughter needs love, acceptance, and guidance from mature adults.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't envy step parents. It's a delicate balance. In kids minds they can represent what is responsible for the breakup of their family. Kids being kids often act immaturely and make things difficult. More often than not I see step parents bending over backwards trying to keep the peace while the kids treat them like crap. I think it's up to the birth parent to correct that behaviour...as in you don't have to like them...but you should treat them with respect.

Sometimes you see step parents trying to supplant the opposing birth parent which I think should only occur when that parent has abandoned them.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not really understanding what you are looking for.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You think OP?

And after you do leave him, I would highly suggest looking in the mirror and figuring out what the hell is wrong with you to lead you to get involved with a man/family like this.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't want to be with a man who had slept with his daughter until she was 16 years old and had failed her so badly as a parent.

Whilst I'm sure she is a very difficult young woman, OP, I do feel that you might afford her a little more compassion, but you seem to be more angry at her than you are with her father...:scratchhead:


----------

